# Brace height too long..



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*I think I missed asking the right question...*

where do you measure to get your brace height? (from string to where?)

Thanks again,
Reich


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Reich said:


> where do you measure to get your brace height? (from string to where?)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Reich


The Brace Height is the distance between the deepest point in the Grip and the Bowstring.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Mde,*

Thanks much!

Reich


----------



## LifetimeArchery (Apr 4, 2008)

Brace height is measured from the pivot point or deepest part of the grip to the string. So recheck you are measuring correctly. Check and see if your current brace height is measured with the limbs at full draw weight. If the limbs are backed off, it will increase brace height. Next, are you sure you have stings and cables of the correct lengths? Even manufacturer and custom strings can be incorrect - they are made by hand so there can be errors. I've tried to resolve many bow issues only to learn the strings and or cables were never correct to begin with. This means taking them off the bow and measuring - sometimes it just has to be done. Other than that, call the manufacturer and double check. We've discovered errors in spec sheets and manuals. Good luck!


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Lifetime,*



LifetimeArchery said:


> Brace height is measured from the pivot point or deepest part of the grip to the string. So recheck you are measuring correctly. Check and see if your current brace height is measured with the limbs at full draw weight. If the limbs are backed off, it will increase brace height. Next, are you sure you have stings and cables of the correct lengths? Even manufacturer and custom strings can be incorrect - they are made by hand so there can be errors. I've tried to resolve many bow issues only to learn the strings and or cables were never correct to begin with. This means taking them off the bow and measuring - sometimes it just has to be done. Other than that, call the manufacturer and double check. We've discovered errors in spec sheets and manuals. Good luck!


I rechecked my brace height, an got 1/16 to 1/8th off, so I'm not going to mess w/ that...the only concern(if its a concern?), is the shooting string look's to be maybe 3/16" off coming off of the cams(2)... but the cables look good coming off the modules.... this is when bow is at rest. Also, my ata measurment(from center of axle to center a of axle), is right on the button. Hopefully I explained this right.... and I do appreciate the info they you are giving me......Oh, all the measurements are are max poundage...

Thanks again,
Reich


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

Be sure your limbs are maxed out to pull a brace measurement


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Thanks all...*

everybody has been a great help!

Reich


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I have also seen guys who have taken off a grip and were worried about brace being 1/4" too high, but it was really the thickness of the grip.


----------

